# 5.1 sound card necessary for 5.1 speakers?



## danny_geo (Aug 9, 2004)

Im planning to buy, creative 5200 5.1 speakers. Can they work on normal sound cards. Is the sound produced better if 5.1.soundcards are used? What is essentially the difference in sound produced in both cases : a 5.1 sound card and a normal one? Do i get dolby effects while playing DVDs with a normal sound card?


----------



## Loki87 (Aug 9, 2004)

Firstly u definitely need to have a 5.1 sound card to experience full 5.1 surround sound.Also it would help if u checked ur motherboard its onboard sound might have 5.1 sound support in which case u dont have 2 buy a sound card.But for better performance i'd recommend a Creative Sound Card too. For Dolby and THX effects etc. u need to have both  sound card and speakers to support it.But u shoiuld confirm this with someone else.


----------



## BONZI (Aug 10, 2004)

You can run  5.1 speaker on an ordinary sound card but viceversa is possible. And yes there is a big difference in 4.1 and 5.1. As Loki said if you want to enjoy dolby surround sound you must need a 5.1 speakers.


----------

